# Pre Shave Oil - is it necessary?



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

As above guys, is pre shave oil necessary?

i currently shave with a gillette sensor excel and just shave with water :doublesho normally as im late for work BUT now that i shave with the grain and across the grain it doesnt give me a clean shave.

you can see where i have shaved and can see a difference between beard area and non bear area if that makes sense.

im looking to buy a kit from the traditional shaving company with Taylor cream, do you think i will need pre shave oil and if so, which one do you recommend?

cheers


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

When I first started using my DE I just used cream after a hot shower. Then I bought some oil to put on before and it made a BIG difference for me, the shave is alot smoother now and less chance of irritating the skin.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

which pre shave oil do you use/recommend?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I think it's called Kings of Shaves...you can get it in Tescos, Boots etc for a few quid


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I have never used a pre-shave oil, but I do use Proraso sensitive pre/post cream before I shave and _I_ find it makes a difference for me.

I don't know if the Traditional Shaving Company sell it. I bought mine from Connaught Shaving.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i think with the way my beard hair is i.e. stubborn in my opinion it may help the situation.

i dont think TSC do the Proraso one, so I might go to Connaught unless i find the king of shaves one at Asda this lunchtime.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeez, this shaving is just like detialing! :lol:

I guess the pre shave oil is a matter of taste.... I always use it, but some don't...

I would be careful in what ones you pick though, as I have found in the past that some of them actually clog the hairs into the razor, causing issues...

Some of the better ones I have found are:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/art-of-shaving-lavender-pre-shave-oil.html#a97

and my new one, which is very thin:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acat...omfort_Pre_Shave_Oil_-_Small_2floz.html#a1891

:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

ill start off with the KOS one i think, if it doesnt work its only a few quids as opposed to £10+.

the thing now is, which Taylor of Bond Street Cream to go for, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

For me, it depends upon the shaving cream being used. I think it also depends upon how long you have gone between shaves and probably how thick your stubble is. In fact, there are probably so many factors involved that the answer will be different for everyone.

I'm currently using Truefitt and Hill's shave oil and 1805 cream (their balm is nice too ). If I shave every day then I can pretty much get away with just using the cream on its own. More than a days growth and I'm better off using the oil beforehand.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Estoril-5,

Do you shave after showering? That's what I do and I always make sure that I give my stubble a good wash with a face wash or scrub to clean it up and start the softening up process.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

shaving is and when required, normally in the morning before i go to work, but shower is had the night before (although this may have to change)

i have some face scrub comes in a peach coloured bottle, forgot the name of it, but its quite good.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive been using a pre shave cream but they say you can just foam up as normal let it break the hairs outer layer then hydrate using a hot wet towel and foam ready for shave.

Makes sense if the foam does in deed attack the hair and make it softer.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Estoril-5 said:


> shaving is and when required, normally in the morning before i go to work, but shower is had the night before (although this may have to change)
> 
> i have some face scrub comes in a peach coloured bottle, forgot the name of it, but its quite good.


Try shaving straight after your shower in the morning.

You may not have to bother with a pre-shave after all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Another option is to use a hot (as hot as you can bear) flannel on your face before shaving. Wrap it over the beard area and allow the heat to soften your skin. Apply any pre-shave oil and shaving cream/soap quickly afterwards, so as not to let the skin cool too much.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

cheers for all the advice guys.

just ordered my first DE kit.

Merkur 38c (barberpole)
JE Black Badger brush
TOBS Mr Taylor cream
10 x Derby blades
1 x popular connaught mix blades selection
Styptic pencil
King of Shaves menthol pre shave oil.

anything i have missed?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Estoril-5 said:


> cheers for all the advice guys.
> 
> just ordered my first DE kit.
> 
> ...


Stands for your new toys.... i mean urgently required equipment!

And an Alum Block.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> And an Alum Block.


:argie::argie::argie::argie:

Sometimes I think I cut myself on purpose!!!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe an aftershave balm?

You don't have to splash out and get one mail order. Just go into Boots and try the Nivea range of after shave balms, they are very good IMO.

Happy shaving


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Mitchells wool fat shaving soap is very good and looks like it will last an age!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like this one http://www.somersets.com/products/shave-oil-original.php


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Mantic suggest putting hair conditioner on your stubble when you go in the shower and rinsing it off before you get it out.

I have never tried it, but if the great man suggests it then I reckon it could work.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

gives u smoother shave, try the real shaving company, thats the ranch i use..


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

^ 
do real shaving company make a pre-shave oil?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I know but give it a shot. It's an oil and a cream, it foams up really well and lasts ages. The key is to keep your face and the razor wet.

Bodyshop Maca root shave cream. 

It transformed my shave from a very painful and expensive experience to a very quick, comfortable experience. And, the razors last twice as long as it doesn't clog them.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have just recently tried some Somersets Heavy Beard and its the most powerfull oil I have tried yet, it states that all you need is 3 drops of oil massaged into the beard and nothing else but I found that 5 drops is better for me and it allows me to have a really decent shave with a DE or Gillette Fusion without all the messing around with soap bowls and brushes etc. I really recommend it and on Ebay its really cheap


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

sainburys have shaving brushes and shaving creams which suprised me. The brush was £3.50 ish!

Is the old school shaving lark going mainstream too?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> .......without all the messing around with soap bowls and brushes etc.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

That is one of the best bits!!!!

:lol:



PaulN said:


> sainburys have shaving brushes and shaving creams which suprised me. The brush was £3.50 ish!
> 
> Is the old school shaving lark going mainstream too?


I think it is getting there.... the more these "fashion" blades go up in price, people will be looking for a cheaper way...

Not everyone will go to our DW lengths of using a DE razor etc, as you have found out, you can do it for a lot cheaper than we (all) seem too...

Hmmm, much like washing cars! :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cuey, what do you use for your head?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> Cuey, what do you use for your head?


www.headblade.com

The silver "racer" razor (the one with the wheels!) and yellow items (shave and matt lotion)












:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

why use that rather than a normal razor, gillette mach 7/9/whatever or a DE?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> why use that rather than a normal razor, gillette mach 7/9/whatever or a DE?


It's really easy to use, makes it much quicker to shave my head, and the products are all designed for bald heads and are very good (imo)

:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

ill have to have a look into it.

anyone ever cut their head hair using a DE?


----------

